# Sally T (7/31 am Trip)



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Headed to the Spit and hopped on the Sally T for the 8-12 AM trip this morning. First few hours were extremely slow, but the last hour of the trip provided some nice croaker and one nice spot.

Once again Pete tried to put us on some fish every time he could, but water condidtions were not that great. Have a feeling the PM trip may do pretty good as the bite seemed to be picking up when we were headed back in.

Shrimp was the bait of choice today for me! Nothing was touching the nice jumbo bloodworms I picked up at Ocean's East this morning.

Dixie


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

No Flounder? I will be going out on the Sally T on the 14th, morning trip, and I was hoping for some flounder. I will bring some shrimp and squid. How many ounces of lead were you using?? I am just wondering what to bring.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

*Ob*

Was only using 2 to 3 oz of lead to hold bottom (had 2 rods) on Sat. I would bring 2-4 oz of lead, but I'm sure Pete and crew will hook you up if you need more. Conditions were not right for a flounder bite (visibility and water conditions were poor) on my trip, but I did get a few hits on minnows. 

I would bring some gudgeons/minnows on your trip or you can buy them on the boat. they will have squid, so don't bother buying that. 

Make sure to bring the shrimp as that seemed to be the ticket and another said it was the weekend prior also. 

If they are out there, Pete will put you on some fish!

Dixie


----------

